# 68 GTO carpet - recommendation?



## nellis003 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a 68 GTO in Verdoro Green with black interior. I'd like to replace the carpet and wanted to see if anyone could recommend a vendor. I've used stockinteriors.com in the past and have been pretty happy with them for the price. Does anyone have any feedback on a good vendor? 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Marv King (Aug 17, 2020)

OCAutoCarpets is a good place to find carpets and other auto accessories online.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I replaced my carpet last year and ACC is who I used. They have been making exact fit carpet for our cars for a long time.
They offer stock and custom colors.
They have a "epay" store and I was able to buy my set for less than their website offering?






Security Measure







www.ebaystores.com





Great customer service and quick shipment.


----------



## Craig 68GTO (11 mo ago)

Good evening all, I am located in Australia and am having trouble getting carpet to fit the 68 GTO here. How close is the firebird or Camaro carpet size?


----------

